# Torrent



## Talysian (Jun 9, 2010)

If Torrent happens to die, how important is it to the story? I.E. are their any major plots I need to plan on a filler character getting?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 9, 2010)

In adventure 3, Torrent can help introduce PCs to her old mentor Lee Sidoneth, but that's not critical. She possibly shows up much much later, in the 12th adventure, as an ally in a big fight, but the whole gimmick there is that you get to see old familiar faces who survived the whole campaign.

So no, nothing serious.


----------



## Talysian (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

